# Mit Spaß in die Woche : T - Shirt - Aufschriften x 15



## krawutz (19 Juli 2021)




----------



## Rolli (19 Juli 2021)

Tja immer einen guten Spruch auf der Brust


----------



## comatron (21 Juli 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Die Welt steht am Abgrund !


----------



## Dharmagreg (21 Juli 2021)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_0D9lqXzGlnY/SHIz_nXypFI/AAAAAAAAAnE/0LmwZjRlSbY/s400/ginawild.jpg


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2021)

teilweise richtig lustig


----------

